
Ask HN: Best cross platform desktop application framework thats not electron? - greatjack613
I am looking to build a cross-platform desktop application and want to avoid electron for various reasons.<p>Any suggestions?<p>Key requirements are:<p>1. Easy native packaging
2  Preferably use java, c# or kotlin
3. Modern Look
======
cjbprime
Haven't been following it recently, but probably [https://proton-
native.js.org/#/](https://proton-native.js.org/#/) or Qt.

------
WaltPurvis
Qt/QML is the obvious choice. Xojo is another option.

------
JohnStrangeII
I went for GTK3 in Go (Gotk3) and kind of regret it. Not that there is
anything particularly wrong with it, but I'd go for Qt if I could start
afresh.

